# Mini TV Stand Complete - Nothing Fancy



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Now that it has gotten warm again, I finally got around to completing the mini tv stand project that I started last Fall. Up until today, I was using a couple plastic tubs and a wooden shelf to raise my LCD the extra 12" it needed to have good clearance over my center tower speaker. They just don't make tv stands that are 36" tall, and I didn't want to settle for a compromised horizontal center channel. So here's how it looked before (pretty ghetto I know):










And then here are the shots of the completed stand. Nothing fancy, just some MDF, dowel, pvc, and spray paint. I'm at a disadvantage with only a jigsaw, drill, and handfile...a router and table saw would have made this so much easier, but such is apartment life :R 


















Makes my setup look slightly less ghetto


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Pretty good match to your other stands/racks! Are those from Walmart?

Nice work.....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done Steve. Sure you don't want to do that for a living?

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You sure you didn't buy those??? :sarcastic:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I only built the little ****** one on bottom, not the professional looking ones :R The top of the can of silver spray paint I got matched the real color of the existing legs, but when I sprayed it, it turned out to be silver metallic :thumbsdown: Ah well, could be worse.



chas said:


> Are those from Walmart?


Yeah. They look like the Bush Eclipse Galaxy set for significantly less. I was originally planning on building a wooden tv credenza, but this set matched the Westinghouse perfectly and was cheaper than the credenza would have cost me by a fair amount.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay... since you mentioned it, I can tell the legs are shinier than the others. That's still very good. I couldn't tell until you mentioned it.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, with all the shades of grey/silver out there, I was pretty happy knowing I found a can with a cap that matched the legs....until I actually sprayed it that is. Lesson learned - test in store :whistling:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I had to go gack over the pics. a few times to see what part of the stand you had made!!
Very nicely done...It blends in very well, and just using basic tools as well...


----------

